

Cloud-Based Denial Of Service Attacks Looming, Researchers Say - bensummers
http://www.darkreading.com/smb-security/security/perimeter/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=226500300

======
drtse4
Not only DOSes, also the famous attack to Google China made use of some Linode
vms (content storing if i remember correctly). Do this kind of hosting
platforms keep data on the temporary nodes that have been created after
deletion? (e.g. an EC2 vm using one of the default images, after the use
nothing permanent is left on S3/etc... at least from the user point of view)
Looks like a good way to reduce traceability if the kept log is really not
existent.

